# OMG porche design



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

my next car


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol... That figures, that is definitely you Rex :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope you'll both be very happy lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Really


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

took a picture of this guy picking up his brand new monster when i visited porche last week


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

you're more than welcome to it . . . . .


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally I would prefer a Porsche :wink:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

shut it


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

fools


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Christ, there's a lot of tat stuck to those cars.

You do realise the one outside the Porsche factory is a butchered Cayman, while the others are butchered 911s?


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm...

Although... this or a Panamera?


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Porsche tinkering where there is no need to, they seem to struggle dipping their toe outside of
their comfort zone with the "shape"/"Style" 911, Cayman and the like. Just leave the damn thing
alone [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Porsche tinkering where there is no need to, they seem to struggle dipping their toe outside of
> their comfort zone with the "shape"/"Style" 911, Cayman and the like. Just leave the damn thing
> alone [smiley=huh2.gif]


Porsche??? Those atrocities are nothing to do with them. Just another 'tuning house' ruining perfectly good cars in order to appeal to Russian millionaires and 16 year old schoolboys...

Oh, and if you want to see what the designer responsible for that monstrosity was working on before he set his sights on Porsche, check out the Aero 3S. I remember my old art teacher telling me that one of the most important skills is knowing when to stop... A lesson this designer clearly hasn't learned yet:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

*W T F !!!*


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Get rid of most of that god awful Attack red trim and chequers then it would look classy, just looks trashy with all the teenage boys colouring, bearing in mind that the majority of owners will be well past their teenage years, if your in a midlife crisis get a GSXR1000 and really shit yourself up............... [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TT-REX said:


>


Some how I see Ronald McDonald behind the wheel of this comedy car!!!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Or Noddy on acid


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TT-REX said:


>











:lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

very funny^^ [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Good lord! I almost tolerated it in blue but in yellow it just shows it to look even worse


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TT-REX said:


> very funny^^ [smiley=argue.gif]


Do you think it's going to get better looking if you keep posting photos of it?

It's such a dogs dinner, I'm left wondering if it was designed by the same team who brought us this:









"Powerful like a gorilla"


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Possibly designed in an 'off moment' by a Marvel Comics illustrator 

I have to ask why do people go to such extremes to screw up what is an existing iconic design :?


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I quite like it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This 60th anniversary Club Coupe is nice, simple but classy.& only £135k.


















Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Although the 991 isn't my favourite 911, that looks so good after all those pictures of that awful Anibal Automotive Design thing. I honestly don't understand how anyone can think that a load of childish plastic vents, intakes and fins is actually an improvement.

If someone thinks hardcore GT style track cars look cool, why would they want a fake plastic parody of one?


----------

